# [Far Cry 2 Sammelthema] Bugs & Probleme



## Blackout (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab heut mittag mein Far Cry 2 von Amazon bekommen und natürlich ohne Umwege direkt installiert.
Nach den anfänglichen Treiber Problemen die ich durch umschalten auf Directx 9 Modus erstmal umgehen konnte, bin ich jetzt direkt am Anfang des Spiels in eine Sackgasse geraten und kann nichts machen.

Man fährt ja als erstes mit dem Jeep durch die Steppe, landet in der Stadt, wird Ohnmächtig und wacht dann in einem Raum mit Schakal auf.
Soweit so gut.
Nachdem Schakal weg ist, soll man ja aus der Stadt fliehen da man aber früher oder später wieder ohnmächtig wird, wird das eh nichts.

Hier kommt nun meine Sackgasse.
Nachdem ich zum zweiten Mal ohnmächtig wurde, kommt der Ladebildschirm und anschließend das hier ->

(Klick für größer)
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier kann ich nun NICHTS machen.
Der Typ bewegt sich ein bisschen alles soweit ok, nur ich selbst bin absolut eingefroren, ich kann wirklich nichts machen, kein Kopf drehen, mich nicht bewegen, nichts.
Einfach nur den Typen anstarren und das wars!


WAS ZUM HENKER SOLL DER SCHEIß?

Hab das Spiel jetzt schon komplett deinstalliert und neu draufgezogen, doch es ist jedesmal das gleiche.
Hab jetzt schon 9 Jeep Fahrten hinter mir und bin übelst angefressen!

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Hab mich so drauf gefreut heute Far Cry 2 zu zocken und dann sowas....


Waaaaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## derdanner (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Ich hatte mittlerweile schon 2 Stellen im Spiel wo`s mir auch so ging.

Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass ich einfach "etwas" noch nicht gemacht habe...und das Spiel auf mich wartet.

Tip:
Drück mal 5 (Karte) und wenn dich das nicht drauf bringt dann drück ESC und schau was du machen sollst oder was der letzte Dialog war.

Wahrscheinlich will er an dem Punkt, dass du den Medizinkasten an der Wand aufmachst oder speicherst der so.

Gruß
derdanner


----------



## Tyrone1 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				derdanner am 23.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mittlerweile schon 2 Stellen im Spiel wo`s mir auch so ging.
> 
> Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass ich einfach "etwas" noch nicht gemacht habe...und das Spiel auf mich wartet.
> 
> ...



bei mir gibts was ähnliches, undzwar soll man jah die anweisungen befolgen die einem auf dem schirm mitgeteilt werden und dann steht da ja drücke 5 für karte usw. dann kommt drücke "," um kartengrösse zu ändern oder so. soweit so gut, nun drücke ich aber "," und es geschieht nichts  kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen soll? 

gruss


----------



## Blackout (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

*XFIRE* ist Schuld an allem!

Ich kann es kaum glauben.
Bei der Installation kam immer wieder am Ende kurz ein kleines Fenster mit dem bekannten xFire Fehler W32 irgendwas (oder wie auch immer das hieß, jeder kennt den  ).

Hatte dem keine Beachtung geschenkt und xFire am Ende der Installation immer wenn der Fehler kam, beendet.


Jetzt hab ich Far Cry 2 zum fünften Mal neu installiert nur dieses eine mal habe ich xFire vorher und beendet und siehe da, es wurde außer DirextX (ja im Setup ist ein Schreibfehler *g*) auch noch diese 2005 Redistur irgendwat installiert.

Bei dem xFire Fehler wurde das 2005er Teil weggelassen und ich kann es kaum glauben aber es geht jetzt, bin über den Bug hinaus und kann endlich FAR CRY 2 ZOCKEN!


----------



## Ronin7 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

ok ich habe das selbe problem, nachdem ich mich aus dem kampf herausgehalten habe ging es weiter. danach muss ich raus und ein auto reparieren, ok das mache ich, danach sagt mir das spiel ich solle taste , drücken um den maßstab der karte zu verändern... nur welche verfickte taste soll das sein?


so ein verbugtes vekaktes spiel!!!

außerdem stratet das game nach lust und laune nicht als vollbild sonsdern nur im fenster modus


----------



## babajager (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				Ronin7 am 23.10.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich habe das selbe problem, nachdem ich mich aus dem kampf herausgehalten habe ging es weiter. danach muss ich raus und ein auto reparieren, ok das mache ich, danach sagt mir das spiel ich solle taste , drücken um den maßstab der karte zu verändern... nur welche verfickte taste soll das sein?
> 
> 
> so ein verbugtes vekaktes spiel!!!
> ...



also mir hat das spiel gesagt ich soll die "R"  taste drücken um karte zu vergrößern etc, versuche es mal.

mfg.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				babajager am 23.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ronin7 am 23.10.2008 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sag mal ich hab da mal ne peinliche frage kannst du mir vieleicht sagen wie ich nen text in meine signatur schreiben kann so wie bei dir dat mit dem googlen


----------



## KKK15 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				babajager am 23.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ronin7 am 23.10.2008 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bekomme immer beim laden BLue screen Hilfe !!!!
XP SP 2 
Alles grafiktreiber ausprob.


----------



## bsekranker (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.10.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal ich hab da mal ne peinliche frage kannst du mir vieleicht sagen wie ich nen text in meine signatur schreiben kann so wie bei dir dat mit dem googlen


http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=profile&s=profile

So etwas kann man aber auch per O-Mail klären.


----------



## Blackout (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Könnte ein Mod den Thread vielleicht in 

[Far Cry 2 Sammelthread] Bugs & Probleme

umbennen? Danke


----------



## Goddess (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				Blackout am 24.10.2008 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ein Mod den Thread vielleicht in
> 
> [Far Cry 2 Sammelthread] Bugs & Probleme
> 
> umbennen? Danke


Deinem Wunsch entsprechend, habe ich den Titel angepasst.


----------



## dnbeagle (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

1.Bug 

1.  "," taste drücken um Karten Maßstab anzupassen ect.

habe jetzt das Problem schon mehrfach gelesen.

Habe das Problem wie folgt gelöst:

Abschnitte neu geladen Raus zum Auto was repariert werden soll dann die "Karte geöffnet"
und dann muss mal wohl die "reload" bzw. "Waffen Nachlade Taste Drücken" so wie Ihr sie eingestellt habt!

und seit dem Funktioniert es mit der "Nachlade Taste" "reload" Taste


----------



## DerEvil (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

********** Multiplayer Frage****************

Ich will mir son MP Account erstellen.
Name:
Passwort:
Online Key:

Bei mir kommt immer: Falsches Name bzw Benutzer oder Falsches Passwort.
Hab jetzt schon alle Varianten ausprobiert? 
Evtl liegts am Online Key.

Ist Online Key = SerialNr welcher hinten auf dem Heftchen steht?
Oder brauch ich da extra einen?


----------



## oceano (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				DerEvil am 24.10.2008 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ********** Multiplayer Frage****************
> 
> Ich will mir son MP Account erstellen.
> Name:
> ...



Du musst dir erst bei ubisoft.com einen Account erstellen und dann den gleichen Nick & PW im Spiel eingeben plus deinem Key auf dem Manual.


----------



## Stoneman164 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Ha - und ihr meint ihr habt ein Problem 

Ich kann meine COLLECTORS EDITON gar nicht erst spielen!!!

Da dieser Kopierschutz von FC2 anscheinend die USB-Ports aussschaltet, kann ich das Spiel nicht Online Aktivieren !!!

Der Grund: Meine Vodafone UMTS-EasyBox2 ist über USB an den Computer angeschlossen und wenn ich die FARCRY 2 DVD einlege und das Game Starte - Nix mehr INTERNET 

Danke UBISOFT für den Sch.... SecuROM Kopierschutz

Ich will DSL !!!!!


----------



## WursteBrei (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Jetzt habe ich mal ein Problem:
Bis jetzt ist es zwei mal passiert, sonst funktionierte es reibungslos. Wenn ich zum Waffenhändler gehe, um einen Auftrag anzunehmen, fällt dieser einfach tot um! Er sagt noch "Ah, Sie sind genau der Richtige für den Job" und das wars auch schon. Das scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein und zudem ein recht dummer, denn wie soll ich nun an neue Waffen kommen???


----------



## Hawkins (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Bei mir sind auch momentan alle Waffenhändler weg. Ich hab 4-5 Aufträge für die gemacht und paar Waffen unlocked bis zur Dragunov und Panzerfaust aber jetzt sind alle Gebäude in denen man Waffen kaufen kann leer. Oder muss man erst in der Story weiter vorankommen um die restlichen Waffen freizuschalten?


----------



## WursteBrei (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				Hawkins am 24.10.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sind auch momentan alle Waffenhändler weg. Ich hab 4-5 Aufträge für die gemacht und paar Waffen unlocked bis zur Dragunov und Panzerfaust aber jetzt sind alle Gebäude in denen man Waffen kaufen kann leer. Oder muss man erst in der Story weiter vorankommen um die restlichen Waffen freizuschalten?



Angeblich sollen die Waffenhändler WÄHREND Missionen ja abwesend sein...


----------



## Blackout (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				Hawkins am 24.10.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sind auch momentan alle Waffenhändler weg. Ich hab 4-5 Aufträge für die gemacht und paar Waffen unlocked bis zur Dragunov und Panzerfaust aber jetzt sind alle Gebäude in denen man Waffen kaufen kann leer. Oder muss man erst in der Story weiter vorankommen um die restlichen Waffen freizuschalten?



Dito, hab so viele Nebenmissionen gemacht wie da waren und hab das selbe Problem mit den Waffenhändlern.
Bin jetzt also quasi gezwungen mit der Hauptstory fortzufahren.


----------



## GameZocker92 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

tag an alle

hab mal ne frage 

bei mir läuft alles auf ultra hoch mit 8xaa usw. also alles das maximale. so läuft alles flüssig

wenn ich jezz aber so 1-2 stunden spielen fängts an zu hängen und dann hängt sichs ganz auf.
an der temp kans nich liegen aber ich hab im task manager gesehen das bei meinem ram riegel 1.87gb von 2gb genutzt werden. kann es sein das der riegel einfach voll ist? d.h. kein freier speicher für neue sachen?

mfg


----------



## oehne (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

oh mann ey... was ihr hier alles as bug verkaufen wollt und  am ende sich meistens als persönlicher fehler herausstellt...
wenn dann mal mit echten bugs hier ran, wie der einzige hier der schrieb, dass der waffenhändler tot umfiel... aber nicht so wie die anderen...

was schrieb der eine? so verbugtes verkackte ****spiel? ist es doch gar nicht... gut, in 50 minuten werde ich es installieren... ich wette, dass ich keines eurer probleme haben werde...


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Ich habe ein Problem , ich weiß nicht , ob es so sein soll , oder ob es ein Bug ist  .

Ich habe am Anfang gleich die Missionen im Waffenladen gemacht , bis zu der Mission , bei der man die SVD bekommt .
Als nächstes könnte ich die AS50 ( das letzte der 3 Scharfschützengewehre ) freischalten , aber ich kann keine Missionen im Waffenladen mehr machen , der Kerl ist einfach nicht mehr da .

Jetzt bin ich bei 16% und kann aber noch immer keine Waffenmissionen machen .

Jetzt wollte ich wissen , ob das so sein soll oder nicht   

War das bei euch auch so , wenn ja ,ab wieviel Prozent konntet ihr wieder Missionen im Waffenladen machen ?


----------



## WursteBrei (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				oehne am 24.10.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dann mal mit echten bugs hier ran, wie der einzige hier der schrieb, dass der waffenhändler tot umfiel... aber nicht so wie die anderen...



Danke ^^
Mal was anderes: Wenn ich in Pala neuerdings unterwegs bin, wird auf mich geschossen    Warum ist das so? Ist doch Waffenstillstandszone ^^ Scheiße ey, wo krieg ich denn noch Tabletten gegen die Malaria???

Edit: Mh, bin grad mit dem Pkw nach Pala und sie schießen NICHT. Wenn ich mit dem Bus fahre, dann schon!


----------



## stawacz79 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				WursteBrei am 24.10.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> oehne am 24.10.2008 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was hat das jetzt mit bugs zu tun????


----------



## WursteBrei (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				stawacz79 am 24.10.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> WursteBrei am 24.10.2008 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmfehler

Dann:
An für sich sollte der Waffenhändler nicht einfach tot umfallen, wenn er redet oder?


----------



## stawacz79 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				WursteBrei am 24.10.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 24.10.2008 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




willst du mich rollen,,du hast gefragt warum die in pala plötzlich auf dich schießen und wo man malariatabletten her bekommt,,was hatt das mit bugs zu tun


----------



## tommylee23 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich starte das Spiel(gerade erst gekauft und installiert ohne Probleme),
wähle neue Story,Schwierigkeitsgrad, den Charakter. Wenn ich dann auf weiter klicke,
kommt das Ladebild, wo steht:"erst...Tage hier..."; wenn er dann fertig mit laden ist, schließt sich das Spiel einfach und ich befinde mich wieder auf dem Desktop. Keine Fehlermeldung, nichts.

Habe schon den Nvidia Treiber für FC² installiert.

Hat Jemand dieses Problem auch? Bzw. schon gelöst?

Danke

P.S.: Habe Vista 32Bit, Intel C2D 6400, 8800 GT, 2 GB Ram


----------



## stawacz79 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				tommylee23 am 24.10.2008 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> ich starte das Spiel(gerade erst gekauft und installiert ohne Probleme),
> wähle neue Story,Schwierigkeitsgrad, den Charakter. Wenn ich dann auf weiter klicke,
> kommt das Ladebild, wo steht:"erst...Tage hier..."; wenn er dann fertig mit laden ist, schließt sich das Spiel einfach und ich befinde mich wieder auf dem Desktop. Keine Fehlermeldung, nichts.
> ...





vieleicht doch lieber wieder den alten treiber drauf,,,bei ati gabs auch ein problem mit dem farcry2 treiber


----------



## tommylee23 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				stawacz79 am 24.10.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> tommylee23 am 24.10.2008 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vorher ging es ja auch nicht. Deßhalb hab ich den FC²er ja aufgezogen.
aber ich habe das Servicepack noch nicht drauf, ist mir gerade eingefallen.....ist schon am installieren.....


----------



## tommylee23 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Also das Servicepack hat´s auch nicht gerissen. 
Dann doch mal nen aktuellen Graka Treiber aufziehen, der nicht FC² optimiert ist


----------



## tavrosffm (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

ich hätte da mal einen bug und zwei fragen zu melden.
bug.
die "eingabe" taste wird bei der tastenbelegung nicht übernommen.
und wenn man von nem geschütz weg will kann man das nur mit "e".ich denke das hängt irgendwie zusammen.
hatt vielleicht jemand an der tastatur .cfg herumgespielt und das wegbekommen?

fragen 
wie schalte ich den unschärfeeffekt beim heranzoomen bzw.zielen durch die kimme aus?da wird man ja kirre.mit bloom aus funktioniert das nicht.

gibt es eine taste um im fahrzeug mit einem klick nach hinten zu schauen?
mit der maus dauert das einfach zu lange.
die linke und rechte maustaste ist ja um links und rechts aus dem fenster zu schauen.
der rückwertsblick wäre aber hilfreicher.


----------



## oehne (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

nur der vollständigkeit halber: ich habe nullkommanull bugs bemerkt nun nach 2 std spielzeit... aber e ist eh immer meine benutzen taste...


----------



## tavrosffm (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				oehne am 24.10.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> nur der vollständigkeit halber: ich habe nullkommanull bugs bemerkt nun nach 2 std spielzeit... aber e ist eh immer meine benutzen taste...



na ja hätt ich mit einer nvidia graka nen grafikbug den du mit einer ati nicht hast wäre es dennoch ein bug.
also anders gesagt ich spiele immer mit den pfeiltasten da bringt mir die "e" taste nicht viel.


----------



## DerEvil (24. Oktober 2008)

*MP!*

Ok mein Anmelden für Onlinezocken hat geklappt^^. Leider ist heute den ganzen tag der far cry server nicht erreichbar


----------



## Refill (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

also, ich sollte malariatabletten abholen gehen bei der untergrundzelle, ich war in dem haus aber nichts passierte. dann bin ich gestorben weil ich keine tabletten mehr hatte. in der kirche bin ich aufgewacht und habe wieder die quest bekommen für die tabletten abzuholen, aber jetzt komme ich nicht mehr in das haus. ein toller bug!!!


----------



## oehne (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				tavrosffm am 24.10.2008 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> oehne am 24.10.2008 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist ein argument...


----------



## tommylee23 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				tommylee23 am 24.10.2008 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> ich starte das Spiel(gerade erst gekauft und installiert ohne Probleme),
> wähle neue Story,Schwierigkeitsgrad, den Charakter. Wenn ich dann auf weiter klicke,
> kommt das Ladebild, wo steht:"erst...Tage hier..."; wenn er dann fertig mit laden ist, schließt sich das Spiel einfach und ich befinde mich wieder auf dem Desktop. Keine Fehlermeldung, nichts.
> ...



Ich fasse es nicht!!
Ich fummel 3 Stunden am PC rum um das Spiel ans laufen zu bringen, dabei ist es soo einfach!!

Ich habe es einfach neu installiert!! Jetzt läuft es (seit 10 min) geil! Endlich daddeln! Yes


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				tommylee23 am 24.10.2008 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> tommylee23 am 24.10.2008 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somit hast du schon 2 Aktivierungen verspielt, bleibt also nurnoch 1  oder wieviele waren es bei FC2? Bald muss man eine Tabelle darüber wie oft man ein Spiel aktiviert hat führen... früher war alles besser


----------



## tommylee23 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 25.10.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> tommylee23 am 24.10.2008 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwachsinn! Du kannst das Spiel sooft Installieren wie du möchtest, vorausgesetzt, es wird vorher DEinstalliert!


----------



## kulowhorst (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Mahlzeit

Hab gestern FC2 gekauft, installiert, gestartet, alles wunderbar. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich nach ~15 min Spielzeit massige Frameeinbrüche habe. Das Bild friert dann für 30-40 Sekunden ein (man kann dann gar nix machen) und danach läufts wieder wunderbar. Dann nach viell. 5-6 min immer wieder das gleiche. Was kann da sein? Könnte es am *vram* liegen, der da immer wieder mal zu voll ist???

Hab ne x1950 pro (256 MB)- C2D 6400- 2 GB ram, Asrock- Board (das Zwitterboard)- Win XP (SP2) 

Spiele mit ner Auflösung von 1440x900 (22" Moni), alles auf mittel, ohne extras bei ~30 fps. Hab die letzten drei Graka- Treiber probiert- keine Änderung, Temperaturen alles im grünen Bereich, andere Treiber alle aktuell und auch sonst keine Probleme.


----------



## Bullenbeisser (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi 
Ich habe auch ein kleines Problem.

Bei mir läuft Far Cry2 super. Zumindest für 30-45 Minuten.
Dann habe ich Crash to Desktop.
Erst dachte ich ich verursache im Spiel irgendwas mit einer bestimmten Handlung das das Spiel crasht. Aber es crasht immer nach so 30-45 Minuten egal was ich mache.

Nach ein paar Crash habe ich mal im Taskmanger geschauft und da wird mir angezeigt das bein Speicher voll ist. kann es daran liegen ?

Gibt es eine möglichkeit werden ich Far cry2 spiele das man den Arbeitspeicher zwischen durch leeren kann ?


----------



## lars159 (25. Oktober 2008)

geiles spiel aber wie kann ich HDR einschalten?


----------



## megaschurke11 (25. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ein bisn blödes problem wenn ich nach pala gehe um den priester um mediakamente zu fragen steh ich vor der tür zur kirche und nichts keine hand ich krieg die tür net auf  kann ich denn ohne mediakamente den hauptquest weiter machen?


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Oktober 2008)

Das hier ist mal ein geiler Bug   


Ich geh in so ein Lager , töte alle , aber von irgendwo schießt ein Sniper auf mich . Ich schau in die Richtung , von wo die Schüsse kommen , es ist aber niemand zu sehen . Also renn ich in die Richtung und als ich nah dran bin , schießt auf einmal jemand mit ner MAC10 aus nem Stein  


Der war irgendwie im Stein und konnte auf mich schießen , ich konnte ihn aber nicht killen    

[img=http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/kc9kxgm/thumb/Screenshot0029.png]


----------



## stawacz79 (25. Oktober 2008)

Rage1988 am 25.10.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier ist mal ein geiler Bug
> 
> 
> Ich geh in so ein Lager , töte alle , aber von irgendwo schießt ein Sniper auf mich . Ich schau in die Richtung , von wo die Schüsse kommen , es ist aber niemand zu sehen . Also renn ich in die Richtung und als ich nah dran bin , schießt auf einmal jemand mit ner MAC10 aus nem Stein
> ...




das nenn ich gute deckung


----------



## shirib (25. Oktober 2008)

megaschurke11 am 25.10.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ein bisn blödes problem wenn ich nach pala gehe um den priester um mediakamente zu fragen steh ich vor der tür zur kirche und nichts keine hand ich krieg die tür net auf  kann ich denn ohne mediakamente den hauptquest weiter machen?


Hast du vom Priester schon den Auftrag bekommen, die Pässe zu seinen Bekannten zu bringen? Falls ja, dort bekommst du die nächste Runde Medikamente.

Ob man allerdings die Tür nicht mehr aufbekommt, wenn man die Medikamente dort nicht mehr erhält, da bin ich überfragt, das habe ich bisher nicht getestet...


----------



## kulowhorst (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				kulowhorst am 25.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit
> 
> Hab gestern FC2 gekauft, installiert, gestartet, alles wunderbar. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich nach ~15 min Spielzeit massige Frameeinbrüche habe. Das Bild friert dann für 30-40 Sekunden ein (man kann dann gar nix machen) und danach läufts wieder wunderbar. Dann nach viell. 5-6 min immer wieder das gleiche. Was kann da sein? Könnte es am *vram* liegen, der da immer wieder mal zu voll ist???
> 
> ...



So, hab jetzt mal mit Rivatuner die Vram- Auslastung im Spiel getestet und habe festgestellt, dass es daran nicht liegen kann, hab noch Luft nach oben.   
Was kann/ könnte noch alles sein, help... 
Wie gesagt alle paar Minuten friert Bild und Sound ein und nach ~30 Sekunden kann ich ganz normal weiter spielen!


----------



## DerEvil (25. Oktober 2008)

*MP- CarCry Server Crash?*

Hi,
mein MP geht immer noch nicht. Am 23.10 ging noch alles 1A, aber seit dem 24.10 kommt immer die Meldung: "Der Far Cry Server ist derzeit nicht Verfügbar. Versuchen sie es später nochmal"!  

WIe schauts bei euch aus, könnt ihr MP zocken?


----------



## tavrosffm (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MP- CarCry Server Crash?*

hab mal eine frage zu den missionen.
hab eine mission für die apr angenommen.
kaum raus aus dem apr hq klingelt das handy und ein kamerad ist dran.
von dem wird die mission auch gleich angenommen (komm da und dort hin).
so nun hat man die option die rote mission anzugehen oder die blaue für den kameraden.
hab dann mal die blaue gemacht/beendet und die rote war verschwunden.
bin dann in´s apr hq und dann gab es eine andere mission.ist das immer so?
kann ich nicht einfach nicht ans handy rangehen und die mission vom kameraden erst später annehmen?
gibt ja auch nen anruf beantworter auf dem handy.


----------



## WursteBrei (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MP- CarCry Server Crash?*



			
				tavrosffm am 26.10.2008 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal eine frage zu den missionen.
> hab eine mission für die apr angenommen.
> kaum raus aus dem apr hq klingelt das handy und ein kamerad ist dran.
> von dem wird die mission auch gleich angenommen (komm da und dort hin).
> ...



mir scheint es so, als ob deine kameraden *gegen* die apr sind. heißt also, sie sind verbündete der ufll. mir fiel das mal so auf, als ich einige aufträge der ufll annahm, die scheinbar von meinen kameraden unterstützt werden. bei der apr allerdings ist dies nicht der fall und man muss entscheiden zwischen aufgabe der apr oder des kameraden.


----------



## MCM90 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				tavrosffm am 24.10.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man von nem geschütz weg will kann man das nur mit "e".ich denke das hängt irgendwie zusammen.
> hatt vielleicht jemand an der tastatur .cfg herumgespielt und das wegbekommen?



Habe diesen Bug auch! Musste somit Taste-E lassen, dabei finde ich die Taste-F viel besser naja...


----------



## Phenicks (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

quatsch, e is standard, wäre da crysis nicht gewesen   seitdem habe ich mich auch an f gewöhnt, verdammt


----------



## Bullenbeisser (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MP- CarCry Server Crash?*



			
				tavrosffm am 26.10.2008 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal eine frage zu den missionen.
> hab eine mission für die apr angenommen.
> kaum raus aus dem apr hq klingelt das handy und ein kamerad ist dran.
> von dem wird die mission auch gleich angenommen (komm da und dort hin).
> ...



Das ist keine Bug.
Wenn du eine Hauptmission annimmst bekommst du ein Anruf von einem Kameraden.
Der die Hauptmission erweitert. Die Mission vom Kameraden nimmst du erst an wenn du mit im in der Hütte gesprochen hast. 
Also wenn du dann mit dem Kameraden gesprochen hast machst du die rote mission nur das sie jetzt etwas umfangreicher ist. Das bringt dir Bonus dinge die in deinen Verstecken dann warten.


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MP- CarCry Server Crash?*

will meins los werden also guckt mal hier rein
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7311150&x=3


----------



## stawacz79 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MP- CarCry Server Crash?*

also leute ich hab soeben einen patchwunschthread eröffnet in dem ihr eure wünsche niederschreiben könnt dankeschöööön


----------



## tavrosffm (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MP- CarCry Server Crash?*



			
				Bullenbeisser am 26.10.2008 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> tavrosffm am 26.10.2008 00:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh ok das kam von der auftragsbeschreibung nicht so ganz rüber (ein kleines manko an diesem spiel....man weiß eigentlich nie genau was man gerade macht und wozu)
zumal ja auch in den optionen steht entweder die rote mission oder die blaue.
aber wenn du sagst die hängen zusammen  ist es ja ok.werde beim nächsten auftrag mal genauer hinhören.


----------



## DoktorX (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MP- CarCry Server Crash?*

FC2 stürzt bei mir nach 'ner Zeit ohne Meldung ab. Crash to Desktop. Wie bei BF2 damals.
Das erste mal war es nach rund 40 Minuten, das zweite mal nach knapp einer Stunde. Voller RAM kann es nicht sein (andere haben ja das Problem), 4GB reichen.
:/


----------



## the-pope (26. Oktober 2008)

*waffen freischalten*

frage: habe jetzt alle waffenhändler missionen bis zur mp5-sd gespielt, nun gibts jedoch keine neuen. ich nehme an, ich muss weiter der hauptmission folgen.
ab wann wird die ar-16 freigeschaltet? zielt man hier auch über kimme/korn oder hat man ein punktvisier?

mfg


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: waffen freischalten*



			
				the-pope am 26.10.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> frage: habe jetzt alle waffenhändler missionen bis zur mp5-sd gespielt, nun gibts jedoch keine neuen. ich nehme an, ich muss weiter der hauptmission folgen.
> ab wann wird die ar-16 freigeschaltet? zielt man hier auch über kimme/korn oder hat man ein punktvisier?
> 
> mfg




Du musst einfach weiterspielen , ab ca. 50% , also im 2. Akt , kannst du wieder Waffenhändlermissionen machen.

Dort musst du dann 2-3 Missionen machen um das AR-16 freizuschalten , das ein Punktvisier besitzt , mit dem du zielen kannst , allerdings besitzt das AR-16 nur einen 3er-Schussmodus , weshalb ich es nicht benutze .


----------



## DoktorX (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: waffen freischalten*

Burst ist nur, wenn du länger auf Feuer drückst. Tippst du es nur kurz an, dann wird nur ein Schuss abgegeben.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: waffen freischalten*



			
				DoktorX am 26.10.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Burst ist nur, wenn du länger auf Feuer drückst. Tippst du es nur kurz an, dann wird nur ein Schuss abgegeben.




Ich bevorzuge die MP5SD , auch wenn das Schleichen in dem Spiel nicht wirklich funktioniert .


----------



## dobermann3887 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: waffen freischalten*



			
				Rage1988 am 26.10.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 26.10.2008 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,

bei mir hackt die maus total oft.
Läuft nicht flüssig. So im normalen Windows betrieb oder anderen spielen so geschmeidig aber bei FC2 hackt die echt heftig.

Woran liegts


----------



## kulowhorst (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				kulowhorst am 25.10.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> kulowhorst am 25.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade das keiner ne Idee hat...    Hiintergrundprogramme/ Prozesse sowie Viren stören auch nicht... blöd


----------



## Larry_C (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				kulowhorst am 26.10.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das keiner ne Idee hat...    Hiintergrundprogramme/ Prozesse sowie Viren stören auch nicht... blöd



seltsam....... klingt aber trotzdem so als würde irgendetwas gelegentlich ne volle Auslastung produzieren..... hatte sowas auch schon mal - da hat ne *jusched.exe* in regelmäßigen Abständen ne 100% ige Systemauslastung verursacht und dann ging sonst nix mehr.......... 

Mal ne andere Frage: Wer über Amazon bestellt hat, der bekommt nen Passwort für 4 *Extramissionen* ........ weiß jemand was diese Extramissionen sind?  wie kommt man zu diesen Missionen? Passwort hab ich, aber kein Plan wo das Zeug jetzt zu holen ist........ danke!


----------



## Birdland (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Jedes Öffnen von diesen an der Wand hängenden Medikits verursacht einen 
Totalabsturz meines Rechners...Shit!

Gruß


----------



## the-pope (27. Oktober 2008)

*waffenslots*

hey, ist es irgendwie möglich, die slots der waffen per cfg zu verändern? ich finde nämlich, dass die as-50, der einfache granatenwerfer und der automatische granatenwerfer in ihren jeweiligen slots fehlplatziert sind!

thx


----------



## pobert2001 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

ich habe gerade folgendes Problem
nachdem ich etwa 28% von FC2 und 10/33 Hauptmissionen geschaft habe gehts bei mir irgendwie nicht weiter. Aktuell werden Missionshinweise nur bei den Sendemasten und beim APR-HQ  angezeigt. Wenn ich aber das APR-HQ betrete komme ich nicht in den Raum wo die Anführer rumsitzen und ich meine Auftrag erhalte. Die Tür ist einfach verschlossen und lässt sich auch nicht öffnen.


----------



## T0ommy (29. Oktober 2008)

*kann nicht abspeichern*

Tag zusammen,
hat einer  von euch probleme abzuspeichern? Ich habe schon vieles probiert ,bei mir ist kein speicher möglich.Nur in der Einführmission am Anfang.Jedes weitere speichert sieht nur so aus als es speichert.
Habe ausprobiert:
- 7 x Neuzuinstallieren ,auch auf anderen Festplatten
-  als Administrator ausführen
-  freigabe und rechte meines ziehl ordners von den Far Cry2 saved games überprüft
-  es in allen möglichen Einstellungen zu spielen
-  Im Windows XP kompatibilitäts modus zu starten
-  Genug freier speicher auf Platte ist vorhanden 
ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter hatte schon paar Kumpels am rechner keiner wusste was los ist  
Wenn jemand was weiß oder sowas hat , Ich nehm jeden Tip an 

EDIT : Es hat sich erledigt.Es klappt.musste den "unschönen weg nehemen" will und darf es denk Ich mal nicht erwähnen.Denke es lag am Kopierschutz. Jetz wird geballert


----------



## kulowhorst (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				kulowhorst am 26.10.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> kulowhorst am 25.10.2008 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, für die die es interessiert- mein altersschwaches Netzteil hat sich als Übeltäter herauskristallisiert, es wurde schlichtweg zu heiß...


----------



## AndreBerger (1. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				pobert2001 am 27.10.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe gerade folgendes Problem
> nachdem ich etwa 28% von FC2 und 10/33 Hauptmissionen geschaft habe gehts bei mir irgendwie nicht weiter. Aktuell werden Missionshinweise nur bei den Sendemasten und beim APR-HQ  angezeigt. Wenn ich aber das APR-HQ betrete komme ich nicht in den Raum wo die Anführer rumsitzen und ich meine Auftrag erhalte. Die Tür ist einfach verschlossen und lässt sich auch nicht öffnen.



Ich hatte das gleiche problem habe aber dann einen weiteren Kameraden gefunden, also ich habe jetzt 5 an der zahl, und habe die Missionen erfüllt und danach war die Tür offen.

Endlich..................


----------



## annon11 (2. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Habe einen coolen Tipp gefunden, der wunderbar gegen die schwammigen Mausbewegungen trotz hoher FPS Werte hilft.

Einfach gfx_maxfps 30 in die Konsole eingeben.


----------



## Meloforchampion (2. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Hey hab auch en kleines problem mit far cry 2

Nachdem ich jetz die neuen treiber installeirt hab, läuft das spiel ruckelfrei,
bis der taxi-fahrer mit seim wagen an die straßenkontrolle fährt ( ganz am anfang)
dann wiederholt sich das gespräch und die bewegungen der leute immer wieder, bis
das spiel dann nach so 4-5 wiederholungen vollkommen abschmiert.
Keine fehlermeldung, ich spiel nich mit der 64er vista version und hab genug Systemleistung.
könnte es an der radeon liegen?

Danke schon ma,
                                 MELO


----------



## zombiefresser (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

hallo....wollte mal kurz was nachfragen.....der stationäre granatwerfer verschiesst der nur smokes oder was?....die dinger machen nach aufschlag nur 5 sek rauch ,dann machts blob und das wars.

komisch....is das ein bug?.....wer kennt das problem?


gruss    udo


----------



## GameZocker92 (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				zombiefresser am 04.11.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo....wollte mal kurz was nachfragen.....der stationäre granatwerfer verschiesst der nur smokes oder was?....die dinger machen nach aufschlag nur 5 sek rauch ,dann machts blob und das wars.
> 
> komisch....is das ein bug?.....wer kennt das problem?
> 
> ...



drück einfach wärend dem aufstellen r dann wecheselt der die granate

mfg


----------



## dobermann3887 (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				annon11 am 02.11.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe einen coolen Tipp gefunden, der wunderbar gegen die schwammigen Mausbewegungen trotz hoher FPS Werte hilft.
> 
> Einfach gfx_maxfps 30 in die Konsole eingeben.




KLAAAAAAAPPT!!!! NICEEEE

Allerdings find ich das Bild noch nen bisschen komisch. 
Hat gfx_maxfps die normale FPS von dem Spiel gesetzt?


----------



## Warek (5. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Hallo,
Als allererstes: das Game ist ganz ok.
Grafik, Sound und Gameplay sind top, Story und Missionsdesign gehobener Durchschnitt.
Wer nicht so auf SciFi-Kram a la Crysis steht, sollte zugreifen.
Jetzt aber zu meinem Problem: 
Ich spiele in 1280*1024er Auflösung, alle Details bis auf  "Post" auf sehr hoch.
Läuft auch absolut flüssig. Sobald ich allerdings Antialias einstelle (egal welchen Wert), beginnt das Bild dermaßen zu flackern, das man Augenkrebs bekommen könnte. Als Grafikkarte nutze ich eine ATI HD3870 (512Mb) mit dem neuesten Treiber (Catalyst 8.10) ohne den Hotfix, da der mehr Probleme schaffen als lösen soll (und meiner Meinung nach auch nur die Performance fixt, die ja bei mir schon super ist.
Woran könnte das liegen, bzw. hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem?
Was tun?

Restliches System:
Core2Duo 6400
2 Gb DDR2 800 RAM von GEIL
Win XP Professional


----------



## zombiefresser (9. November 2008)

*waffen bug....hilfe*

hi loide.....hab nen nervigen bug oder so und weiss nicht mehr weiter.

hab schon 60 proz durch und fast alle waffen freigeschaltet....aber plötzlich kann ich in den waffenläden nicht mehr alle waffen abholen/wechseln.....die reagieren einfach nicht mehr auf die e taste.......die grosse sniper zum beispiel habe ich schon ewig lang,aber keine chance die zu holen.ich visier die mit dem mauscross an aber angezeigt wird die waffe darunter.mit anderen waffen gehts mir ähnlich....dem autogranatenwerfer z.b. 

kann mir da jemand helfen,wer kennt das problem?!

gruss udo


----------



## little-G (12. November 2008)

*AW: waffen bug....hilfe*

hi,

ich find das game auch richtig hammer, finde zwar auch crysis und co gut aber das ist echt eins der besten...

nur hab ich ein problem!


ich kann es nicht auf DX10 spielen, nur auf 9 aber alle details auf ultra und so.

hab den 180.43 drauf aber auch mit anderen klappt es nicht!


gestern hab ich mal das neuste DX10 draufgemacht (november) und siehe da es hat geklappt.


ABER dann hatte ich auf einmal einen blue screen....computer neu gestartet und dann konnte ich es wieder nur auf DX9 stellen.

auf DX10 stürzt es direkt ab.



brauche dringend hilfe, besonders weils auf DX10 besser lief.


mfg max


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (15. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				kulowhorst am 25.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit
> 
> Hab gestern FC2 gekauft, installiert, gestartet, alles wunderbar. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich nach ~15 min Spielzeit massige Frameeinbrüche habe. Das Bild friert dann für 30-40 Sekunden ein (man kann dann gar nix machen) und danach läufts wieder wunderbar. Dann nach viell. 5-6 min immer wieder das gleiche. Was kann da sein? Könnte es am *vram* liegen, der da immer wieder mal zu voll ist???
> 
> ...



Ich habe die selben Einbrüche mit einer ATI 3870 (1024 MB), winxp SP2, und 2 GB ram. Das kommt immer wieder vor, solange bis das Spiel dan komplett abstürzt. Hab die Treiber aktualisiert und es hat sich ein klein wenig verbessert (Klopf auf Holz). Ich hab schon alles ausprobiert aber es tut sich nichts. Ich werd noch mit den Bildwiederholfrequenzen herumprobieren  ob sich da was tut. Ansonsten werd ich mal Ubisoft kontatkieren!


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (15. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Ja, ich weiß, dass gehört hier nicht rein. Aber ich finde es trotzdem lustig.

Also, ich habe die Collectors Edition von FC2. Dort ist so eine Art Umschlag auf den eine PEGI Freigabe 16+ drauf ist. Dann nimmt man den runter und hat direkt unter dem PEGI eine USK keine Jugendfreigabe Marke. Am Spiel selbst ist auch der USK und auf der Kistenrückseite sind weitere PEGI Marken.

Man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## The-gamer315 (18. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

ich habe ein problem und zwar startet das spiel bei 
mir im fenstermodus und ich kann es nicht vergrößern 
bei der grafik habe ich fast alles verändert aber es bleibt 
dasselbe problem


----------



## idontknowtheanswer (18. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*



			
				The-gamer315 am 18.11.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ein problem und zwar startet das spiel bei
> mir im fenstermodus und ich kann es nicht vergrößern
> bei der grafik habe ich fast alles verändert aber es bleibt
> dasselbe problem



Alt+Enter


----------



## Rofljunge (19. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

ich hab auch ein schwerwiegendes problem. bei 46% im spiel ist ja die aufgabe mit xianyang bai zu sprechen.
das geht jedoch nicht.
dieser fehler macht ein weiterspielen unmöglich....
ich hab den neusten patch von far cry 2 auch drauf, das hat jedoch nix geändert.
ich hoffe jemand kann mir dabei weiterhelfen.


----------



## idontknowtheanswer (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

Wo genau kommst du nicht weiter ?


----------



## arrwen81 (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] UNSPIELBAR, Sackgassen Bug, zu Hilfe!*

hi all 


ich habe auch ein problem mit farcry 2   und zwar bin ich bei 16%  und soll die mission vom priester machen damit ich neue malaria medikamente bekomme.  er schickt mich mit unterlagen und pässen usw  auf der karte unten links! 

dort ist so eine hütte man muss ein paar gegner killen  aber dort ist nichts mehr dann und die türe der hütte läßt sich nicht öffnen.


was nun ?  weis da wer weiter


----------



## Tight7 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Far Cry 2] Multiplayer-Problem*

hab mir die tage auch mal fc2 zugelegt und wollte natürlich auch mal online zocken.
aber ich bekomme immer die meldung, dass "der server zur zeit nicht verfügbar ist".
ist das normal?
sind die server schon alle down?
stimmt bei mir vielleicht was nicht? alle nötigen accounts habe ich erstellt. firewall ausmachen hat auch nicht funktioniert.

weiß da jemand rat?


----------



## Piddi64 (10. Dezember 2018)

Habe für Hakim gerade einen Typen bei der Pipeline erledigt und sollte laut Logbuch danach zur Einsatzbesprechung in Mike's Bar. Die ist aber komplett leer - von Hakim keine Spur. Habe die Aufgabe jetzt schon zwei Mal zurückgesetzt und neu gespielt. Aber die Bar ist immer noch leer. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte??


----------

